# Ride Orion or Burton Freestyle



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the orions have an intuition liner, the freestyles have a shituition liner


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> the orions have an intuition liner, the freestyles have a shituition liner


Can you elaborate on the difference between the two? i looked it up, i think you might have dispelled something


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

??????????????????????????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Anyone???????


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

sorry man but this has to be one of the funniest threads i've ever read! the guy meant the Burton's have a "SHIT-tuition" liner... it's made up. Go with the Ride's.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

aje917 said:


> sorry man but this has to be one of the funniest threads i've ever read! the guy meant the Burton's have a "SHIT-tuition" liner... it's made up. Go with the Ride's.


I had an idea that it was a joke


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Most important thing on buying boots IMO, get the ones that fit best. The baddest boots on the planet won't do you any good if they don't fit properly. I wanted those Ride Orion boots, their built well, really light and a great value, but I was between 10 and 11. The Salomons I ended up with fit me better than anything else I tried, and I tried plenty.


----------



## wasaskier (Jan 27, 2010)

Dude, brand new Ride Orions for $30? If they fit get them!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

wasaskier said:


> Dude, brand new Ride Orions for $30? If they fit get them!


Great thanks 

also. what do you guys think of the Burton Tribute?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

the_big_dill said:


> I had an idea that it was a joke



Ok i thought u were serious lol:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Got the Orions! 

Very comfortable.

my only question is, did they ever sell them in red?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?A...AAAACAAAAAAHJw4Ayxa0MQz9XO0pa8ZMWtrOWtU3Dkw**


----------

